# How can I digest tomatoes again? need info.



## Guest (Mar 23, 2000)

FluxGuy? Anyone with info no this? I am a vegetarian who always ate tomato sauce. I had a vestibular nerve disorder that caused nausea and THEN IBS, so I went almost 3 years with no tomato sauce. When I ate it again, I had D and I seem to be unable to digest it. The only other foods that cause D this bad are lettuce, raw veg and plain milk, all of which I used to have with no problem. I can eat small amounts of these things, but no tomato skins or sauce. Does anyone know what kind of ENZYME I can take that will help digest raw veggies and tomato sauce, or am I unable to digest them because they have " waste " in them, like seeds and skins. I take Beano and am going to get a complete digestive enzyme. This has limited my diet a lot and I would like to give it another try. Thanks


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Hilary:Sorry, I don't have the answer to your question. I'm just wondering how much tomato sauce you ate the first time after not having it for 3 years. Was it a little or a lot? Could the amount have something to do with it? Maybe you have to build up your tolerance slowly? Just thinking.Re tomato skins, you can skin your tomatoes before cooking with them by dipping them in boiling water for a few seconds and then running them under cold water. The skins will slip right off. It's a bit of extra work, but if it turns out the skins are what's bothering you, and you love tomatoes, it's one way around it.I hope you find your answer soon!







JeanG------------------Member of "The Advance Guard for the Ozone Rangers".May the "farce" be with you. JeanG


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2000)

Tomatoes are suppost to be the most acidic food you can have. Maybe thats what is bothering you. I can't touch them because of that.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Dear HilaryKir,I have the same problem with tomato sauce. This has been ever since I was a child, but didn't know what my stomach ache was from then after eating spaghetti. Later it caused my stomach to swell too. I am not sure if it caused the stooling problem alone, or if that was solely from the Candida problem. Just curious, but do you have a problem with citrus, or citric acid additives that is often found in fruity beverages and naturally in coffee too? Although I tested positive for a reaction to citric acid in a sublingual food test and received allergen food drops, I am not sure they are that helpful (although he said it might take 3yrs-We'll see). Plain staying away from it is, but I too, would like to be able to eat stuff with tomato sauce again. (My Italian Mother, bless her soul, is serving spaghetti again when we all come to visit this weekend, and I was instructed to bring my own food- Boo Hoo, but what can you do?) I doubt that there is any digestive enzyme that would be helpful, as it is considered an allergen/sensitivity response rather than an enzyme problem. If it is an acidity problem, then an antacid would be helpful or perhaps Pepcid AC or the like? Wasn't that helpful for me though. There are those meds that slow down the transit or deal with spasms, but I don't like to put up with the side-effects of some of those drugs.If you find anything better Hilary/or others for this particular problem, let me/us know!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2000)

I want to know too! Tomato sauce, onions and oranges are still on my NO list. I miss them all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2000)

I am going to try the boiling the skins advice, and the building up my intake of these foods slowly.... I am also going to try an antacid and a new enzyme and will report back to you. No, I don't seem to have problems with acidic food. The veggies are fine when cooked and OJ and lemons are no prob... weird huh? tomato sauce bothers my mother too and the lettuce.... any more comments? thanks you guys


----------

